# Three years with no IBS - How I did it



## pandorashealth (Aug 31, 2015)

I had post-infectious IBS and it hasn't been an issue since 2012. Posting to share since I just hit the three-year mark.

I developed post-infectious IBS after a severe food poisoning bout in November 2011. It was a recurring nightmare. I'd suddenly eat a "wrong" food (could be anything) and start burping - will never forget the strange taste. Then within two hours, severe diarrhea that went on for up to five days. This recurred for eight months with no improvement. I restricted my diet, tried to predict what would trigger it, it would still happen at least once a month and usually more often. I felt very nervous about traveling or being far away from a bathroom.

Finally after eight months I said, "what the hell," and decided to try SCENAR therapy. This is a Russian electrostimulation/biofeedback therapy for muscles and nerves. I went to a practitioner once a week for two months. A couple of times, getting the therapy HURT - other times the device just delivered what felt like a slightly uncomfortable vibrating massage. After the second session my condition improved - I got the burps but none of the horrible aftermath. I continued until it had been more than a month since I had an episode.

After that I had one more brief episode of burps but no aftermath, then nothing. It's been three years so I consider myself cured. Just wanted to let you know in case someone else wants to throw this Hail Mary pass. It was an absolute miracle for me. I suspect my vagus nerve/peristaltic wave timing had been thrown off by the food poisoning, and the SCENAR jolted it back into shape.

Best wishes and health to you.


----------

